# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  علامات الورع

## محمد طه شعبان

قال أبو الليث نصر بن محمد السمرقندي (المتوفى: 373هـ) -رحمه الله-:

علامة الورع أن يرى عشرة أشياء فريضة على نفسه : 

( أولها ) : حفظ اللسان عن الغيبة لقوله تعالى: {وَلا يَغْتَبْ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً} الحجرات/12

( الثاني ) : الاجتناب عن سوء الظن لقوله تعالى: {اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيراً مِنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ} الحجرات/12.

( الثالث ) : الاجتناب عن السخرية لقوله تعالى: {لا يَسْخَرْ قَوْمٌ مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونُوا خَيْراً مِنْهُمْ} الحجرات/11.

( الرابع ) : غض البصر عن المحارم لقوله تعالى: {قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ} النور/30.

( الخامس ) : صدق اللسان لقوله تعالى: {وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ فَاعْدِلُوا} الأنعام/152.

( السادس ) : أن يعرف نعمة الله على نفسه لكيلا يعجب بنفسه لقوله تعالى: {بَلِ اللَّهُ يَمُنُّ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ هَدَاكُمْ لِلْإِيمَانِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ} الحجرات/17.

( السابع ) : أن ينفق ماله فى الحق ولا ينفقه فى الباطل لقوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا أَنْفَقُوا لَمْ يُسْرِفُوا وَلَمْ يَقْتُرُوا} يعنى لم ينفقوا فى المعصية ولم يمنعوا من الطاعة.{وَكَانَ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ قَوَاماً} أى عدلاً. الفرقان/67.

( الثامن ) : ألا يطلب لنفسه العلو والكبر لقوله تعالى {تِلْكَ الدَّارُ الْآخِرَةُ نَجْعَلُهَا لِلَّذِينَ لا يُرِيدُونَ عُلُوّاً فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلا فَسَاداً} القصص/83.

( التاسع ) : المحافظة على الصلوات الخمس فى أوقاتها بركوعها وسجودها لقوله تعالى: {حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلاةِ الْوُسْطَى وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ} البقرة/238.

( العاشر ) : الاستقامة على السنة والجماعة لقوله تعالى: {وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيماً فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ}الأنعام/153.

تنبيه الغافلين (ص: 473),
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=270901

----------

